# Second opinion



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I need a second opinion on this I just received a DCC Power cab setup along with a Bachmann DCC loco to use with it. So I got it all setup on new track(Have not started on the layout yet). When I got it setup everything worked great so I ran it a bit then went to have something to eat about 15 mins or so. (No one around to touch it) When I came back to run it again it would not run no lights no nothing. So I thought I may have programed the cab wrong so I unplugged everything and reset to factory spec. Did all the setup again and nothing :thumbsdown: So I took the loco off the track and went to put it in its case and noticed a wet spot in the center(Fuel tank) it was a little oil. Do you think the loco craped out already?? Right now I do not have a loco with dcc to check to see if that is the case. What is your opinion?? 
Thanks. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## crusader27529 (Apr 3, 2016)

No real ideas for you, except that if it's really oil, oil mis a pretty good insulator, which could be your issue.

BUT, the main issue is where did the oil come from.....the electrolite used in capacitors appears oily, so it man not actually be oil.

If you're comfy with opening up the loco, look to see what's causing it, and/or send/bring it back to where you got it from...


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

If the decoder is still in dual mode, which most new ones are, you could try an ordinary DC power pack, if you have one, or even a 9V battery, it _should_ have movement ..
if not, see above post


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Do not know if you can really see it. I do not want to take things apart that are just hours old. I could but would rather not.

wvgca: I just saw your post And I will try that thanks.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

If it had not moved in some time before you gave it this little test, it may have used the opportunity (cough!) to get some dirt between the pickups and the back of a wheel. Something fuzzy is between the top-right wheel in your last photo and the frame cover. Maybe it's just an image artifact. But, I have had decoders work, place the loco in it's box carefully, build a new layout, place the loco on proven rails two years later, and have the loco move but make no sound. A reset doesn't help. Needs a swap-out of decoders. 

Walthers indexed turntable. Manual said to keep it clean and to vacuum it often. Did that. Scrupulously. Found it to be iffy in performance after maybe 14 months. Took the drive apart at the end of the bridge and found it heavily impacted with grit, bits of ground foam, dog hair, lint, a sow bug or three...I was dismayed to say the least!!! My point is that these things run close to an operating surface in an indoor environment. Indoor environments are every bit as filthy as outdoor environments, and some experts warn that it's much worse. Look carefully at the axles of your locos and you'll find crud accumulated there. It gets between the wipers and the wheels. Or wipers get bent. Or a solder parts, or a wire shorts where insulation rubs against a revolving shaft.

Setting the loco on what you are sure are powered rails, by metering to verify, press down on the loco firmly. Does it come alive suddenly? Maybe weak joiners? Bad wire connection from the power supply to the rail terminal?

This hobby ain't fer sissies.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

It just came out of the case after I received it and let it "Warm" up from being on the ups truck. (Both parts) The track is brand new just out of the packages. I tried it right on where the power came to the track. Just checked it as wvgca had said with no movement or lights. I wiped down the track and this loco was the only one on it and this came off it. I do not know if that is normal or not.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes, that is normal. If you know for certain that power is getting to your rails, and the rails are bared and making good electrical contact with the metal tires, then it's something from the backs of the tires on up to, and including, the decoder.

I use 600 grit paper to gently swipe the tops of my rails...once back and forth, gentle pressure. Then I take ye olde cotton bedsheet remnant, just a swatch, and dab it over the end of a bottle of 70% isopropyl alcohol obtainable at any drug store. Wipe the rails thoroughly, just the top bearing surface. If your wire feeders, or your connector, are solidly connected and your multi-mater says the voltage to the rails is at least 12 volts, your loco should move. If not, other possibilities are broken wires, decoder not connected properly to wires, decoder not serviceable, or the drive is bunged up and wont turn over. Usually you hear a hum if the latter is the case.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Well this morning I had a thought I have a tidy track setup to clean the wheels so I put it on that and put power to it. you could hear a buzz then a hum then the wheels started turning very slow(I had it on 28) then a little faster till it got up to full speed. Let it run for 5mins or so stopped it then applied the power to it and it started over again with the buzz and so on. That was Forward and reverse. But a least it is working somewhat.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You say this is a brand new loco? I wouldn't futz around with it any more. Call Bachmann and tell them you got a dud. They'll probably have you send it in, but at least you'll get a repaired or new loco back.

A buzzy decoder is a notorious problem with Bachmann branded ones. If it eventually reached full speed, it MAY be a problem with the momentum setting, but it should never be stone dead.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Return?*



bewhole said:


> I need a second opinion on this I just received a DCC Power cab setup along with a Bachmann DCC loco to use with it. So I got it all setup on new track(Have not started on the layout yet). When I got it setup everything worked great so I ran it a bit then went to have something to eat about 15 mins or so. (No one around to touch it) When I came back to run it again it would not run no lights no nothing. So I thought I may have programed the cab wrong so I unplugged everything and reset to factory spec. Did all the setup again and nothing :thumbsdown: So I took the loco off the track and went to put it in its case and noticed a wet spot in the center(Fuel tank) it was a little oil. Do you think the loco craped out already?? Right now I do not have a loco with dcc to check to see if that is the case. What is your opinion??
> Thanks. Sorry for the long post.


bewhole;

Since the loco is brand new, and in warranty, you could just return it to Bachman and let them fix, or replace, it. Particularly since you don't want to open it.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks everyone for all the information and help. I have sent it back to them and let them sort it out. I called them and explained it and they told me the same send it in and they will send a 100% working one to me(They asked if they could run it first) Then send it to me.:thumbsup:
Thanks again.
Will update when I get it back.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Just A update nothing back yet. I sent it to them then things seemed to go south on it. Received a email stating that they have a 4 to 6 week turnaround. Right now they have had it longer than I have. I just emailed them again and we shall see what comes this time. Ohh well.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, if their turnaround time is 4-6 weeks (probably excluding transit time), then they're still on schedule.

Patience, Grasshopper.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Well, if their turnaround time is 4-6 weeks (probably excluding transit time), then they're still on schedule.
> 
> Patience, Grasshopper.


This is true.Just wish they would have said that when I talked to them on the phone tho. They received it feb 24th.
I will be Patient


----------



## ExONRcarman (Feb 7, 2017)

Should be back soon? looked to me like it had gotten way too much grease in the gear boxes and it smeared all over.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks for reminding me on this thread. Yes I received it back yesterday.(Not to complain but it was "Sliding" around in the larger box). This is what they have on the Repair invoice Work done:
Reset to dcc #3.Lubricated and track tested. It seems to run a tad bit better tho. When I took it out of the case I had to wipe a bit of oil off the trucks then I made a round track and run it. 20mins one way then 20mins the other way. Took it off the tracks and cleaned the trucks off again.. I think after a bit the oil will stop I hope.


----------



## ExONRcarman (Feb 7, 2017)

It will take a while but yes


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

ExONRcarman said:


> It will take a while but yes


I was just surprised that they put more on it.:dunno: They must know what they are doing tho.


----------

